# personal experiences...



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

what have been your personal experiences with JKD?  why did you choose it? is it your primary art or something you use to supplement another art??


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Honestly, I use it more as a philosophy than a particular art.  I feel it is possible to train in almost any set of arts and still have a "JKD approach" -- the point is to cover all four ranges, develop your attributes, and keep an open mind.  That doesn't mean you have to train Jun Fan, or Kali, or Silat.  That is just one approach.  There are various ways to do it.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Honestly, I use it more as a philosophy than a particular art.  I feel it is possible to train in almost any set of arts and still have a "JKD approach" -- the point is to cover all four ranges, develop your attributes, and keep an open mind.  That doesn't mean you have to train Jun Fan, or Kali, or Silat.  That is just one approach.  There are various ways to do it. *



I take the same approach, more or less. 

There are a lot of people I know who do JKD as their full time system. It's O.K., but it's not for me. They seem to mix N match many different styles; I know that other styles have been incorporated into what I do, but I still have my base styles. For someone who looks at MA as a lifelong study, I see more value in learning a base style really well, incorporating other principles along the way. I just feel that a base system gives me the structure that I need to take my technique to a higher level. 

But some people choose JKD as their lifelong study, and they can get very proficient that way I'm sure. They are just taking a different route then I do.

I think for general self defense, JKD can be extrememly effective in making someone well rounded in a short time frame.

One more thing about having a base: people forget that Bruce Lee had a base style (Wing Chun), before he branched off to learn many different things, eventually developing JKD as a methodology. Just something to think about. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

JKD came for free with the BJJ that I was looking for. It's  good for my sense of range.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

congrats!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *JKD came for free with the BJJ that I was looking for. It's  good for my sense of range. *



 :cheers:


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Excellent.  Tonight I shall raise one in your honor!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

The test was today, but the promotion doesn't become official until Monday!

I get a lot out of JKD as far as issues involving range and strategy go, but I do am glad to have another art that's primary for me.


----------

